# Are My Jewels A Pair ????



## Fedeczko2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi I Wanted To Know If Someone Could Tell Me 

I Have To Adult Jewels I Brought From The LFS They Told Me They Was Male And Female So I Put Them In The Tank And 6 Months Later Still Nothing No Breeding No Colour Change In My Male Sometimes They Look Like A Pair And Sometimes They Are Like They Are The Only Fishes In The Tank So Im Unsure And Would Like A Opinion Are They A Pair Could They Be A Pair How Do i Know If One Is Male And One Is Female And How Would I Get Them To Pair Up To Breed 

P.S There Is Other Kinds Of Cichlids In This Tank 

Thanks Dave


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

My take , 

jewel fish are very aggressive fish 

if you have them for 6 months and they are still happy, for me looks like either the tank is big enough or they are male and female 

did you ever happen to see them lip locking (male and female) ? or one of them is backing off while the other one is approaching it (male and male ) ? if they dont bother about each other (female and female ) lol


----------

